# Meadville, PA - WANTED compact wheel loader



## Tracesnow (Dec 31, 2016)

Looking for a good used compact wheel loader, must have cab and 2spd and be ready to go approx 10,000- 13,000 lb machine. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

What are you looking to spend. I have a Deere 244 I am thinking about selling. Mint condition only 1200 hrs. PM me and I can send you photos.


----------



## Tracesnow (Dec 31, 2016)

PALS Landscapin said:


> What are you looking to spend. I have a Deere 244 I am thinking about selling. Mint condition only 1200 hrs. PM me and I can send you photos.


Could you email me pics and year. I don't really have an exact number depends on year and condition get me some pics and info on it and I will tell you what i am thinking. Email [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes sorry havent been on here. I will take pics tomorrow. Its a 2012 deere in mint condition.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

No photos ?????


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 22, 2018)

I'll show you mine.. pushes snow real nice. $45,995.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Its been sold


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 22, 2018)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Its been sold


Mine has sold as well.


----------

